# looking for an angel again, and devasted - update



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

I am infertile, and my husband and I are looking for  a loan a tummy mummy;


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Wannabeamummy

Welcome to fertilityfriends

I am sure u will find lots of advice and support from the site.

If you need any help finding ur way around then just shout and someone will help

I will leave you a link to the surrogacy thread where i am sure u will find lots of valuable advice and information

www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=57.0

Best wishes
Emilyxx


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Emily; I di go into the list where you could add your name as an IP but couldnt seem to be able to add it anywhere, any ideas. Pippa


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya hunny

You need to send an IM to the moderator of the board with your info and they will add you sweetie

If u need any help just yell honey

Emilyxx


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

I may be being thick here but how do I send an IM to the moderator, I dont know the email address, can anyone help?


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Hun

Here is the link to the Mod's profile, if you scroll down to the bottom you will see a prompt to send her a Personal Message click on that and away you go!!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=profile;u=6744

Hope that helps...

Amanda xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi wannabeamummy and welcome to the site 

I hope u can find the person that u have been waiting for and it all works out for u.

Kate xx​


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you everyone, I think that I have actually sent a message to someone, it may be to Emily with all my details, can that be moved or shall I do it all again.  Pippa


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

No it's ok Pippa, we know about your message and it's been forwarded on for you..

TTFN

Amanda


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Cheers Amanda
Where has it been moved to? does that mean I am on the IPs list now


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

NEWS UPDATE

My friend Helen has today agreed to become our lovley surrogate, the double barrelleds are shooting from the same gun wey hey. We would be greatful for any pointers and help if and when we need it. Not for the arrangement, we are all sorted, but for things like, where do we get insem kits etc, best way to do insems without the embarrasment, all that kind of stuff
Cheers - I am sooooooo happy


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

pippa, best place to ask this is on the Surrogate forum.
Well done on finding your Surrogate, all the best Lynne.xx


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks, I will ask there. Still reeling a bit with the excitment of it all


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Very sad to say that our lovely Helen has had to pull out of our surrogacy arrangement. She has been offered a big promotion at work, and with her long term future in mind, has decided that surroagcy at this moment in time is not an option. Of course we understand perfectly, although we are still devastated, and will remain friends with Helen as before, wishing her all the best in her new job, and in the future.


----------



## leann (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Pippa,

So sorry to hear your news.  You seem to be a very strong person and I think it is admirable that you are wishing Helen well.  Things don't always go to plan but the key is to get up brush yourself down and start again.  I know that can be easier said than done but just remember to keep your chin up.  Wishing you loads and loads of      and  

Best wishes 

Leann xx


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi Pippa, 

I am sorry to hear the bad news. But I am sure you will find somebody else.  

Take care,  and good luck, 

Future Mummy


----------



## wannabeeamummy (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks for everyones support, we have decided to have arest from all of this for a while, this is the third time we have been let down, and we dont think we can take it again, so we will see where we go from here. Many thanks


----------

